# Bad Jeff!



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Watch this.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

oops!!! Was that Jeff himself? Owell, the first shot was a warning shot anyways


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:******: :******: I hope Jeff will be at Game Fair this weekend. I am contemplating asking for a refund on my video, but will definitely let him know how I feel about his actions. Whether he wants to be or not, He is one of the main faces of waterfowl hunting and a spokesman for our sport. It is a total embarrassment.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Unreal............. :******: :******:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

What was the video about anyways, it has already been removed off of Youtube. I can only imagine that it was really bad, I would love to see it just to fuel my disgust of Foilies


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

diver what was it??? :roll:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It is a clip from Fallin Skies 4, where they show him shooting 4 times in a row at ducks in Alberta. Obviously he does not have a plug in his gun. If you have the movie, it is at the 50 minute mark I believe. They even replay it in slow motion. No mistaking that he has more than 3 shells in his gun.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

now i have to throw it on


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Jeff posted this on the Foiles Forum.....

1st of all a benelli sbe2 will NOT carry the 4th shell like the old ones did. Any of You benelli Guys know that the new sbe2s wont carry the 4th but the old ones would and I am sure You have seen many Guys do that. I used to shoot a SX 2 and it wouldn't eiher. When I made the switch to Benelli I have shot nothing but the new guns ( which will not carry 4). I don't spring snow goose hunt and when I have I have an old Benelli that I leave with an extension tube on. So I never have had the plug out of the new ones and won't. What I did is this, something I have done for years carry a 4th shell in My right hand. A lot of the ole timers I hunted with over the years did it and were awesome at it. I have won a couple of steak diners over it. When the 3rd shell roles out , You roll it it at that last second. Is it right? Its not illegal but it is fun, I have tried it with 2 and can't do it. Its really kind of fun to see if You can do it. I have hunted for 44 years, done it since I was a kid, not all the time but several exspecially shooting trap. I haven't had a game violation, and have hunted all over the world. When I laughed in the video, the reason was because we had just discussed it over diner the night before. I really hope You Guys enjoyed the other 2 hours and 58 minutes of the video. See ya at game Fair and DU Thanks and have a great season Jeff

Check out the Avery forum on this topic and a link to a previous thread about Jeff Foiles. Go to the duck hunting thread and its under hunting celebrity ethics. The thread was just locked up not to long ago.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sounds fair enough :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

lol and seriously, I have shot 3 shells and re loaded 2 in and still shot without the birds being past 45 yds. Come on guys lets give him a break here especially since he is well known and well liked by everyone. For one I will believe him. For two even if he had a fourth shell in by accident or whatever, hey it happens, I have seen all of his vids except his instructionals, and he isn't a poacher.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Come on guys lets give him a break here especially since he is well known and well liked by everyone.


WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!

Wait a second, WHAT?!?!?

When did all people start liking Foiles?!?!? Last time I checked he shoots more hens than all of the people I know combined, his videos celebrate blowing birds to shreds to the point where no meat will be able to be salvaged, and he really does nothing to produce a postitive image for hunting in the 21st century. I just pray that people don't lump me in with waterfowl hunters like Foilees.

I have no knocks on people that blow his calls, or any other call manufacturer, it is just I hope some people will no that there is more to this sport than clucks and killing.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> I have shot 3 shells and re loaded 2 in and still shot without the birds being past 45 yds.


Are you serious? Do you have some kind of rigged up machine gun slash shotgun thing? Or are these ducks limping in on crutches? Because this clip was of ducks, not geese. Last time I checked ducks get out of a field spread pretty fast.



universitywaterfowler said:


> even if he had a fourth shell in by accident or whatever, hey it happens


No. It doesn't happen. Even if you do make the mistake of entering the field without a plug, you should not have four shells in. And if it was an accident and he didn't realize he had four shells in, why did he take aim with the fourth shot as if he was perfectly aware it was there?

This really doesn't matter that much to me. I don't buy Foiles stuff anyways, but just for my own peace of mind I'm going to throw the DVD in when I get the chance and watch frame by frame to see if an extra shell was legally popped in that no one noticed, cuz I don't think it happened. I watched the thing quite a few times and it didn't look like there was any extra hand movements. If anyone else wants to do the same the clip I'm talking about is apparently at the 50 minute mark of the video. It's the first clip after they are done showing the section where they hunt on the shore of a shallow pond in their layout blinds. A Foiles logo wipes across the screen and some rock music starts to play. They shoot at some ducks, this is where the guy is accused of shooting 4 times, then someone has to get bleeped out for swearing. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I agree with goosebusters,this guy and his crew are first rate jacka$$ material. Shameful how they replay in slow motion birds being blown to bits at 10 yards etc. These clowns will ultimately be the demise of the very thing that is currently paying their bills. Very sad and very predictable.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I gots to agree with Goosbuster on this one. I really don't care for the slow motion shots of birds getting riped in half? At what point in time should anyone try that? I guess I want to at least have some meat salvageable out of the deal. I don't get paid to shoot birds, the only real thing I get out of hunting is the good times spent with friends and being able to enjoy eating some tasty critters on the dinner table.

I haven't seen the video, simply becuase I don't buy any foiles crap. I am sorry if that affends anyone, but the calls are all way to high pitched and tingy in my opinion. I would rather stick with "Grounds" or "Featherduster" and perhaps the new "Death Row Calls". I have talked to Tim Grounds and he is a h3ll of a guy, easy to get along with and will give you pointers on calling. He is a great guy to bs with. As well as the Featherduster crew. Probably some of the best guys out there. And from what I hear Foiles is quite the arragant person. But to each there own.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> lol and seriously, I have shot 3 shells and re loaded 2 in and still shot without the birds being past 45 yds. Come on guys lets give him a break here especially since he is well known and well liked by everyone. For one I will believe him. For two even if he had a fourth shell in by accident or whatever, hey it happens, I have seen all of his vids except his instructionals, and he isn't a poacher.


 Just because someone is well known and well liked is absolutely NO reason to give them a free pass on breaking the law! Especially when they are a major king pin in the waterfowling industry. And NO, having a fourth shell in by accident does'nt just happen especially to an experienced waterfowler like Jeff. 
He has issued a statement and said that he had the third shell in his hand, and loaded it after he fired his third shot. If this is true, than in my book he is off the hook. I am still very skeptical.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Just to give Jeff an opportunity to prove his statement of the 4th shell in his hand, he can shoot my gun at Game Fair and we will actually see if he can do that that quick..... If he can, I'd like to learn. However, I'm VERY skeptical.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i watched the clip like 15 times and and just can't figure out how he pulled it off, unless he had four rounds in the gun. His hands never move and his shooting was just too seemless. I am not going to believe his explanation. :bs: BAD JEFF


----------



## IFSteve (Aug 29, 2003)

IF he really could load so fast (I doubt it) then what a great clip it would have made. Take the shot like in the vidioe then do a short closeup segment showing how he does it. Now that would make some good video.

I'd like to see the "proof." Becuase I saw the U -tube piece and I don't see anyway he slipped a 4th shell in after he shot three times. :roll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet, but I do have the video so I'll have to get around to throwing it in when I get back Sunday.
Sounds to me like he was simply "floating" the 4th shell though.
http://www.drundel.com/sdh/4thshell/1310.html

There was a pretty good thread on this site of this particular practice last year, but I don't have the time to look for it so maybe someone else can find it over the weekend. 
:beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea I have never accidentally had 4 rounds, idk guess it really doesn't bother me. If he does it all the time thats a dif. story but seriously thats once, and this is a big if, thats once out of how many hours of video. No I don't have a machine gun or whatever, just had some instances where I get bigger flocks in, and the birds get confused enough to give me that second and re load for a couple extra shots. Hey at least he lets the birds get close before he shoots them, at least on a few of those ducks... lol Seems like sometimes he can get carried away and take some distant shots, I have heard many of you rip on foiles for pass shooting and what not. So now you all complain when he shoots at birds that are "to close" If you really want to rip on Jeff Well you got your forum topic so go for it. Seems like you guys are quick to make these topics where you are ripping on people, Foiles, people who like avery etc...... 
GOOD LUCK EARLY SEASON TO EVERYONE!

'


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good point university, I think often we're too quick to be judge and jury...I've been guilty of it myself so I won't judge others for it. At times the waterfowl community comes off really hostile, and not just here but on all forums. I think we need to celebrate waterfowl more than we condemn it.

For the record...I haven't seen the video or clips.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll Drink to That! :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I love you... but I'm not in love with you. :jammin:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

but you guys would have to admit that the only reason you guys are defending Foiles is because you like his products or don't think its that big of a deal or something; if this were, let's say the guys from flyway highway, you guys would all be demanding heads on platters. Just look at it that way. If you are willing to give Foiles a second chance you have to be willing to let some suspicious activities from the two flyway highway goofballs slide too. In my opinion both groups of guys are doing about the same for the sport of waterfowling (just a dumb college kids point of view take it or leave it.)


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually don't use his products anymore, and I wouldn't consider Flyway Highway anywhere near Foiles league. But I really could care less what those two weirdos are doing. They show like 5 mins of hunting on that show, the rest is advertising and them screwing around. Foiles has like 12 hours of hunting video out. I have personally talked to Foiles on many occasions, including last week at the game fair. Really don't doubt that he had an extra shell to slide in, but I know I wont investigate it, just like I wouldn't investigate it if it was the Flyway Highway. To each his own. six of one half a dozen of the other. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, I apologize for continuing this thing. I just need to clarify one thing quick. When people are talking about Foiles demolishing a bird at 10 yards, they aren't complaining about getting birds in "too close". They are talking about the flip is FS4 where they zoom the camera in on a lone goose standing on the ground so it fills the whole screen, and then tear the thing to pieces. Whether that bird was wounded (which is my guess) or was just standing in the decoys, you aren't showing a much display of sportsmanship or common sense buy blasting it and putting it in your video. If it's wounded, it aint going far, especially when he has a well trained lab in the mut hut right beside him. Any shot at a bird in the air is fine, I don't think many will argue that. But when you're showing off how you swat them on the ground... Big man 
:eyeroll: 
I guess this is just proof that shocking sells.


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

If you think on it they kind of have to show them finishing a bird. Someone could look at the video and say, "wait a second, they wounded a bird and are just leaving it." Whether you finish it with your gun, your hands, or your retriever is your choice.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

FliesItDies said:


> If you think on it they kind of have to show them finishing a bird. Someone could look at the video and say, "wait a second, they wounded a bird and are just leaving it." Whether you finish it with your gun, your hands, or your retriever is your choice.


Just to clarify your post a bit, he didn't load a fourth shell to kill a wounded bird. the video shows him missing on his first shot, killing one on 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. so he tripled stoning three other birds. if he did use a fourth shell, i don't think he will do it again, considering how many people reacted to it and the fact of how much he could lose if he were to get a violation. I personally think foiles is a hardcore fowler and good for the sport, but i still think he made an error in judgement.


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

I just bought FS4 last night ($11.99 for three hours, I couldn't pass it up) but haven't been able to find the scene. I am watching it on a Playstation 2 so I don't have a minute counter. Could someone tell me what the title of the segment is? I'd like to see it so I can form my own opinion. Thanks in advance

Cut em


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Whether Mr. Foiles floated the 4th or rolled it in is irrelevant. 3 rounds obvously isn't enough for him, so clearly it's about the killing. That, and the carrying on about the "great (bleeping) killin'" tells me a lot about the man. I wouldn't share a blind with him.

Let me ask, Mr. Foiles, is this the message you want to send to young hunters who watch your videos? Don't you, as spokesperson for the sport, have a responsibility to present a better example than this?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Let me ask, Mr. Foiles, is this the message you want to send to young hunters who watch your videos? Don't you, as spokesperson for the sport, have a responsibility to present a better example than this?


That's what I've been saying since I sat in on a seminar he gave last year where he made jokes about shooting geese out of season in city limits if he wouldn't get caught. That didn't sit well with me. He's got 50 people sitting in front of him hungry for knowledge and the first thing he offers is a joke about poaching!? I didn't start this thread for it to be a Foiles bashing fest, but people are finally saying and pointing out some of the things that I've hoped they would for a long time, I can't help but agree.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yup. I think Foiles needs to be brought down a few notches. He's a legend in his own mind. I dont think he veiws the waterfowl hunting community as anything more than a source of income.


----------

